# First CNC projects



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Rockler put the Piranha FX with laser module on sale recently and I entered the arcane world of CNC routing. I thought I’d share my first project which was done in pine for some friends. The sign measures 16” x 10”. The majority was cut with a 60º V bit, the chamfers were cut with a 90º V bit, and the majority of the background clean out and the edge cutout were done with a 1/4” end mill.

Since the Piranha FX can only cut a 12” x 13” area, the tool paths were tiled in V Carve and the sign cut in two sections. I found V Carve very easy to learn and use, especially with the great tutorial videos available on the Ventric web site. The sign still needs some final finishing.

The other photo shows my second project which was four signs for a friend’s nature museum. Three are 20” x 6” and one is 16" x 6 and all are made from cedar fence boards. Only the 60º bit was used for the carving and the edge shapes were cut on the bandsaw. Total time to rout all four signs was one hour and five minutes which included moving each sign halfway through for tiling and setting up the next board to be cut.

Yes, it is a very small CNC but it fits nicely on a workbench and doesn’t monopolize my shop. So far so good.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Goooooooooo Ollie. You got the bug now!!!!!!

But...........you'll wish you got a bigger machine in the not too distant future.

Good Start !!!!!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Goooooooooo Ollie. You got the bug now!!!!!!
> 
> But...........you'll wish you got a bigger machine in the not too distant future.
> 
> Good Start !!!!!


Once @RainMan 2.0 gets one, then decides he needs a "bigger" on, Oliver can get a great deal from Rick - just sayin' 0


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Omg now even Oliver has a CNC :| 

That's it ! :blink: :moil:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Omg now even Oliver has a CNC :|
> 
> And he's even made something with it!!!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome - new CNC blood from an old guy!! You already do great work, Oliver, and it looks like you're off to a great start with this. Keep 'em coming!

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Terrific as usual Oliver been wondering what you've been up to now we know.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well Oliver creates amazing things without a CNC . Can only imagine what he's going to conjure up having a CNC at his disposal


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Good job on the signs.

I'm glad to see you are using the tile toolpaths. A lot of people try to make it too hard to do and are intimidated and won't even try doing it.

The Piranha is really limiting but starting on the Piranha you will learn more about thinking outside the box on some projects. 

I know that 3" Z height eats me up when I try to run one of the projects I designed for one of my 5" Z height machines. I have to modify those projects by setting new job defaults and re-run toolpaths.

Don't forget you have 3d models you can use bundled with your VCarve Desktop.

You are already good at thinking outside the box so I look forward to seeing how far you push that new small CNC.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice stuff, A CNC of some kind is on my short list....


----------

